# 2003 Pace Arrow - Rear Vision/Backup Camera



## brdagg (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello All, 

I was curious if anyone on this forum has had trouble with the Rear Vision, Backup Camera, in a 2003 Pace Arrow, 36R?  We are looking at purchasing a used coach from a private party and the owner says he's had this intermittent problem for about 1.5 years now.  He has had it fixed and looked at - yet the problem continues intermittently.  He believes it is the wiring harness - and has ruled out the following:  the monitor display inside the coach and the camera itself outside the coach.  I don't recall the specifics of when it works and when it doesn't, as it is still intermittent.  He explained to us what it does (as far as the problem is concerned), what it doesn't do correctly and how to get it to work.  I guess from his description it is something electrical, a short or ??.  I suggested to him to take it back to the place where he had the work done, as it is not fixed and not to his satisfaction.  I would think they probably warranty the work they've performed, yet it might be past any so-called warranty.

In any case, I was just wondering if any of you 2003 Pace Arrow owners have had this problem.  If so, what was the specific problem and what needed to be fixed?

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## s.harrington (Oct 4, 2006)

Re: 2003 Pace Arrow - Rear Vision/Backup Camera

Could be operator error.   In normal mode it only comes on when you put the rig in reverse.  There is also a switch which allows you to turn it on so that it is on all the time so that you can keep an eye on your towed.  There is a possibility that the connector @ the reverse switch is bad.  Since the camera is an add on not all Pace Arrows have the same system.  Fleetwood used at least 3 different name brands that year and if it was installed at the dealership even more.


----------

